# Wdf01007



## Marikao (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi!

My Word 2007 lost some functions, for instance, in automatical font sizes have no more 10,5. When I try to make System restore I find "instaled Wdf01007" What is this "Wdf01007"? Coould it make problem with Word? Should I look for professional help? If not, how I get back normal Word function? I before twice reinstall Word program, so it could be that I cannt re-install. I have no in this moment such money to buy new Word. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Delmarstio1991 (Aug 7, 2007)

the file "wdf01007" does not appear to have an effect on Word (but I'm not sure, so can i get a second opinion?). In addition, I believe your license should allow reinstalls, so long as they are all on the same computer, yes? In which case, simple uninstall, restart, and install once more and you should be fine. Since you are running windows XP, there should be no problems with improper administrative rights. Sorry if I misinterpreted your question.


----------

